# emc2 connector question



## sh3030 (Feb 25, 2010)

We recently came across lots of high grade emc2 connectors. All of these connectors are heavy and contain very thick gold connections inside. I am very happy after taking these apart and seeing some solid 

the pictures i attached clearly show the connectors. 

Have any of you ever ran across these units before? What were your results when processing these? What info could you share with me on these?

I have considered selling to someone that buys connectors but think it may be worth to refine these myself. 

Thanks in advance for your responses 8) 

you guys rock!


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 25, 2010)

These are old bus & tag cables. They were used to connect peripherals
to a channel on a mainframe computer. They definitely have good
gold connections and they are better plated then your normal pin
connections on serial cables, etc.

Do some homework here and you will see lots of ways to refine
the gold from these nice connectors. 8)


----------



## rfd298 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've dealt with connectors like that. They were for connecting to IBM mainframes together and I believe also to the data movers (EMC2). I've pulled apart quite a few. The two big varieties I've come across are either mostly plated or the kick ass totally plated that plugs into a connector which has another connector on its flip side. I have yet to process any yet but I am stockpiling so I can reverse plate them at a later date.


----------



## sh3030 (Feb 25, 2010)

rfd298,

All of mine appear to be the "kick ass" type. LOL

None of them are the contact plated only. 

see my new pics below...


----------



## Palladium (Feb 25, 2010)

I am processing a couple of hundred pounds of these now. They have some good gold in them. How much ? couldn’t tell you I've not been keeping up with it just running the batch. I tried the cell and had problems because of the little pieces of wire left from cutting the ends off. It causes the pieces to not touch in the basket so they don't de-plate very good. The contacts are small so AP works good for me. Put about 4 inches in the bottom of a five gallon bucket and bubble air thru them. Takes about 3-4 days to process a batch at 50-60 degrees F. Don't put more than that at one time. Also make sure the air bubbles thru the pins and not just into the AP. Take one five gallon bucket and drill holes thru the bottom so it will drain like a strainer. Then take that bucket and place it in another five gallon bucket. Make the air source feed under the bucket with the holes in it so the bubbles bubble thru the holes and then thru the material. 

Here is the first batch I ran across. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=620&highlight=happy+4th+july


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope someone comes up with some yield data on these old buss & tagg connectors.The first computer job I ever did was to pull about 1800 pounds of this cable out from under a raised floor. It's called "cable mining" when you go under the floor to remove cable. Who said nerds don't have a sense of humor. :lol: Anyway, I saved all the ends and plucked the pins and ended up with enough pins to fill a 1 pound coffee can. I'm pretty sure that was around 6 pounds of clean pins. I don't know how many pounds of them I have pulled since, but they are all in the big tub of clean pins now!

Funny because now we just throw the whole connector in the connector box without pulling anything. I have a gold buyer that says he can process the whole connector using cyanide and pay back 75% of the gold to me. As you can see I still have the gaylord full of connectors!


----------



## sh3030 (Feb 25, 2010)

We have lots of interesting gold scrap that we are looking to process. We have kept all of the old mainframe and other high end enterprise boards and connectors that we come across and put them into storage (including lots of gold cpu chips). I am ready to get some $ back 

We're ready to find a couple different people who has an extensive knowledge of scrap grading / precious metals in electronic scrap to fly out and talk with us sometime. Anyone have suggestions? I dont ever plan on going to the big refineries again..... LOL....

i am planning on getting a couple people to do this and i hope to develop some good relationships with quality people. We are going to be very generous with a % of gold recovered going straight to the person helping us. Our goal is to find an honest person who sees the potential of getting % of gold recovered straight back to them.

I am interested in reverse electroplating, heat processing, cyanide processing, etc. 

We are not looking to set up a processing area at my facility but plan on taking the material to someone else's location.

Please share your thoughts on what the best course of action should be for us. Thanks for taking time out of your busy life to read my post!


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 25, 2010)

sh3030,

Where are you located?

Steve


----------

